# Lambs! *WITH PICS!*



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 9, 2010)

Purl, my Romney ewe lambed early this morning!  Twins!  A white ewe lamb and natural colored ram lamb.  Both babies and momma are doing fine! I'll post pictures later after I get home from work.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 9, 2010)

They are adorable!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness! So cute!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 10, 2010)

...................................................................................


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 10, 2010)

What a sweet face!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 10, 2010)

Niagara Galloway said:
			
		

> Nice ones there aggie and good to see them doing well. Heres our Romney Lamb born on the 25 Jan
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1463_picture0016.jpg


Very cute!!


----------



## abooth (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh both you guys have beautiful lambs.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 13, 2010)

Don't lambs make the sweetest babies?    Very sweet and cute lambs, y'all!  Love to see these kind of pics!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 14, 2010)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Don't lambs make the sweetest babies?    Very sweet and cute lambs, y'all!  Love to see these kind of pics!


Thats a deal then as soon as my 3 fat ladies do the business will post more sweetest baby photos - just playing the waiting game


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 22, 2010)

I want to cuddle one!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 23, 2010)

Here are more pics!  They're 2 weeks today.


----------



## jacca5 (Feb 23, 2010)

They are so adorable. We had sheep briefly. Couldn't get the hang of sheering them.


----------

